
CSS Gridish - endergame
https://github.com/IBM/css-gridish
======
franga2000
The "fallback to flexbox" part makes me feel like a dinosaur. It wasn't that
long ago when we were falling back to tables and floats...

~~~
rcdmd
Indeed. But it's worth pointing out "falling back" to flexbox isn't a solid
backup plan-- most versions supporting flexbox also support grid, or are
evergreen.

[https://caniuse.com/#search=flexbox](https://caniuse.com/#search=flexbox)
[https://caniuse.com/#search=grid](https://caniuse.com/#search=grid)

~~~
Scarbutt
Assuming you can target browsers that support both, when does one pick flexbox
over grids and vice versa? or does grids entirely replaces flexbox use case?

~~~
seejamescode
The community has been saying to use flexbox when you are only working with
one axis, but I am not too sure that is true. Grid has adapted so many of
flexbox’s rules, browser support seems to be the only differentiator.

~~~
BrandoElFollito
I have a site in flexbox and planning to move it to grid to learn.

There are typical 1D places (stacks of divs, basically), so typical for flex.
But since I can do the same with grid I wonder if I should use flex anywhere
now (even for 1D).

Note: browser compatibility does not matter for this site

------
baus
Interesting. This project is by IBM.

~~~
jarym
IBM still have a lot of talented and dedicated engineers despite the
questionable management decisions.

I would guess this probably started off as an unofficial endeavour by a single
or small group of employees and the beancounters agreed to publish it as OSS.

~~~
seejamescode
I had been working on all of this build process for our own grid design. Then
in the last month I realized I could move all design decisions to a config
file to make it compatible for other people’s design systems.

------
braindongle
Is this an efficient doorway into understanding CSS grid, one that has the
bonus of giving you useful code? Or, is this more of a crutch, the output of
which will not educate you about the grid goodness?

I'd like it to be the former, so that I can be productive out of the gate and
figure out what I'm doing as I go. That may be unprofessional, but I make
quick-and-dirty prototypes for academics; nothing that has to scale. Plus, I'm
lazy.

~~~
acobster
This is the best resource I've found about making your own grid goodness, if
that's what you're after: [http://j4n.co/blog/Creating-your-own-css-grid-
system](http://j4n.co/blog/Creating-your-own-css-grid-system)

This tool seems oriented at abstracting away a lot of detail, and to be aimed
at solutions that have to scale. If I wanted to learn as I go, I'd start
without the abstractions.

~~~
Ndymium
That has nothing to do with CSS Grid, though, which is what the IBM tool is
about. CSS Grid being the new way to layout in CSS:
[https://www.w3.org/TR/css-grid-1/](https://www.w3.org/TR/css-grid-1/)

------
endergame
Automatically build your grid design’s CSS Grid code, CSS Flexbox fallback
code, Sketch artboards, and Chrome extension. [https://ibm.github.io/css-
gridish/](https://ibm.github.io/css-gridish/)

~~~
djabatt
i can't find how to get the Sketch artboards to magically appear :) Sounds
cool ....

------
wxyyxc1992
i am also a little surprised, when finding it from IBM

